# Pumpkin is back !!!!!!



## Guest (Oct 7, 2008)

Thank you Dunkin Donuts..............

easy Andy. I said PUMPKIN not PLUMPERS.............


----------



## HELPMe (Dec 17, 2004)

Honey Dew has had it for awhile now...


----------



## celticsfan (Dec 18, 2007)

Damnit! I thought you cloned my childhood tabby cat.


----------



## Dazy5 (Jan 25, 2008)

celticsfan said:


> Damnit! I thought you cloned my childhood tabby cat.


:L:


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2008)

At first I thought you were talking about Pumpkin Man, the infamous serial perv prep school teacher.


----------



## misconceived (Jun 18, 2006)

Pumpkin... mmmmm








​


----------



## adroitcuffs (Jun 3, 2006)

Snipe, while DD's is still my fave, some Honey Dew locations have pumpkin spice year 'round. Mmmmmmm...


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Too bad Dunkin Donuts sucks!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I havnt had a coffee in 20yrs...cant stand it...love donuts though..


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)




----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2008)

USMCMP5811 said:


> flavored cofee is ghay


It's the only way to get ANY flavor into the hot black water that Dunkin' Donuts serves.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Delta784 said:


> It's the only way to get ANY flavor into the hot black water that Dunkin' Donuts serves.


Exactly! If I absolutely have to drink DD, I'll get hazelnut or French Vanilla.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2008)

Andy0921 said:


> Exactly! If I absolutely have to drink DD, I'll get hazelnut or French Vanilla.


Toasted Almond and Caramel are really good also.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2008)

mtc said:


> +1
> 
> Not to mention, it smells horrid.


My wife hates the smell of plain coffee, but likes the scent of some of the flavored stuff I bring home.


----------



## HELPMe (Dec 17, 2004)

Its just a syrup they dump in there. I dont like flavored coffee much either, I will have the pumpkin blend once in awhile but, other then that its a med regular.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

USMCMP5811 said:


> flavored cofee is ghay


Strong and black is the only way


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> Strong and black is the only way
> 
> 
> > Harry, is there something you want to tell us.....( I hope that doesnt get me a seat on the bus )


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

7costanza said:


> > Strong and black is the only way
> >
> >
> > > Harry, is there something you want to tell us.....( I hope that doesnt get me a seat on the bus )


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2008)

kwflatbed said:


> Strong and black is the only way


Avoid Dunkin' Donuts then.....mild and medium-brown is about the best they can muster.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Delta784 said:


> Avoid Dunkin' Donuts then.....mild and medium-brown is about the best they can muster.


That is why I brew my own the old military way


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2008)

kwflatbed said:


> That is why I brew my own the old military way


Pinch of salt?


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Delta784 said:


> Pinch of salt?


Yup and plenty of coffee,a little water and perc away
in the old fashioned percolator


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2008)

kwflatbed said:


> Yup and plenty of coffee,a little water and perc away
> in the old fashioned percolator


Percolator?? Wow....I haven't seen one of those in years, but I remember the one in my kitchen as a kid.

Can you even buy them anymore?


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Delta784 said:


> Percolator?? Wow....I haven't seen one of those in years, but I remember the one in my kitchen as a kid.
> 
> Can you even buy them anymore?


Yup at most places that sell camping equipment


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

I love reg. coffee w/ cream and sugar only. I also love Espresso and cappuccino just the way it is.
D & D just added a new chourico and egg sandwich to their menu in the Southcoast.


----------

